

Tell HN: Creators of Chef offering to help start-ups w/infrastructure - thesethings

I thought this was interesting. Opscode, the creators of Chef, are offering to help a start-up or two design and automate their infrastructure.<p>If your startup runs on Ruby or Java (their requirement), you should strongly consider applying.<p>It looks like they might be using applicants as guinea pigs on a not-yet-released tool. Cool.
======
thesethings
(no affiliation w/the company)

<http://www.opscode.com/alpha>

